# Black 3M color quartz



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Just curious if anybody has a bag or two extra of the black 3m sand. I'm thinking about switching over to sand when I move again in a few weeks. Just let me know how much you have and how much you want for it. Thanks!


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

these are the vendors & distributors I found in Ohio on their website.
http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/ColorQuartz/HomePage/Products/Buy/
None in KY.

Allan's All American Services, LLC &nbsp440-223-2152
PO Box 2368
Streetsboro OH 44241
* Applicator - Pools - New, Remodel

Burnett Pools Spas & Hot Tubs (330) 372-1725
2498 Elm Road
Cortland OH 44410
* Applicator - Pools - New

Hawaiian Pools &nbsp419-878-7946
136 West Sophia
Maumee OH 43537
* Applicator - Pools - New, Remodel

N. T. Ruddock &nbsp440-439-4976
26123 Broadway Ave.
Cleveland OH 44146
* Distributor - Floors, Pools


----------

